

Psychology Behind Conversion Optimization - ankitoberoi
http://www.adpushup.com/blog/psychology-behind-conversion-optimization/

======
hnha
Does not seem to have a good scientific background.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Agreed, I actually found the linked article on Color Theory much better:

[http://www.adpushup.com/blog/banner-
blindness/](http://www.adpushup.com/blog/banner-blindness/)

